# A,B,C = Kill Trump



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I have no doubt that the Deep State, Globalists and lefties have been planning to assassinate Trump since he won the election.



> According to New American, the Deep State's "Plan A," is the imploding "investigation" into alleged "Russian collusion" by Special Counsel Robert Mueller, said Stone. If and when that fails, which Stone suggested was likely and soon, the establishment would move to "Plan B." In essence, Plan B would involve trying to get a majority of Trump's cabinet to declare him unfit for office. This would allow Trump to be removed under the U.S. Constitution's 25th Amendment. This scheme is also going to most likely fail, Stone said. Last but not least, though, Stone warned of "Plan C," which is killing the president.


The Deep State's Plan 'C': Murder Donald Trump

https://www.thenewamerican.com/usnews/politics/item/27847-deep-state-plan-c-is-to-kill-trump-advisor-roger-stone-warns


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

wow...that would certainly be bad news for any future Democrat elected....just sayin.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

The Clinton’s would have no problem with c. There is a long trail of bodies from Little Rock to DC.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Puleeeze...


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Urinal Cake said:


> Puleeeze...
> View attachment 65617


So you do not believe that ABC? I am curious as to how you do not if so, given what has occurred the past 9 years in the nation.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

> Deep State's 'Plan B' To Remove Trump In Full Force: Lawmaker Introduces 'Stable Genius Act'


Deep State's 'Plan B' To Remove Trump In Full Force: Lawmaker Introduces 'Stable Genius Act'


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Plan C attempt is probably not to far off, I hope his secret service has been went well vetted.....


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I am more in amazement every day that....even though the country is doing great in most all aspects and the guy has only been at the job for a year....the liberals and never Trumper's are willing to scarifice the country simply on the basis of......"we don't like him".

This makes as much sense as a major corporation hiring a CEO who takes the company from the path of destruction to the top of things and the stockholders saying....nah, fire him...we prefer to be in the hole.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

rstanek said:


> Plan C attempt is probably not to far off, I hope his secret service has been went well vetted.....


Trump still maintains his own private security that he has had for many years in addition to SS.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Liberals are like a dog chasing a car. They wouldn't know what to do with it of they caught it.

I apologize to all dogs for the analogy. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Robie said:


> I am more in amazement every day that....even though the country is doing great in most all aspects and the guy has only been at the job for a year....the liberals and never Trumper's are willing to scarifice the country simply on the basis of......"we don't like him".
> 
> This makes as much sense as a major corporation hiring a CEO who takes the company from the path of destruction to the top of things and the stockholders saying....nah, fire him...we prefer to be in the hole.


It would not even matter if they liked Trump or not, the lefties do not want America to succeed and prosper when their goal is to destroy and rebuild it into a communist nation under the control of the elitists globalists.


----------



## C.L.Ripley (Jul 6, 2014)

A and B are already happening. And there has been and all most non-stop parade of people on the left, including celebrities, over the past year hoping, wishing and fantasising about his assassination. So C is no stretch at all to believe a possibility. I think one of the main things that would stop it is how obvious it would be at this point and what that might do to the country.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

If a nut job Lefty took out the POTUS I would love a parade post haste ( even if it meant travel )


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

> Interesting here is that Newman's piece was published January 1, just before talk of President Trump's alleged mental instability became the month's big news story. In fact, released just four days later was journalist Michael Wolff's book Fire and Fury, which makes the case that Trump is psychologically unfit to hold office. Note, too, that Wolff has boasted that his book will bring down the president.


Killing Trump Is Deep State's 'Plan C,' Warns Adviser Roger Stone


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> Liberals are like a dog chasing a car. They wouldn't know what to do with it of they caught it.
> 
> I apologize to all dogs for the analogy.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Excuse me


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Not sure it I believe in a plan, but there is so much hatred for President Trump preached everyday by the left. I wouldn't be surprised if some weak minded person don't try to kill him, thinking himself a hero for killing such an "evil person". If that should happen, heaven forbid, then everyone who spouted such undo hatred will have blood on their hands, not that it would matter to them.


----------



## soyer38301 (Jul 27, 2017)

Moonshinedave said:


> Not sure it I believe in a plan, but there is so much hatred for President Trump preached everyday by the left. I wouldn't be surprised if some weak minded person don't try to kill him, thinking himself a hero for killing such an "evil person". If that should happen, heaven forbid, then everyone who spouted such undo hatred will have blood on their hands, not that it would matter to them.


It will not matter to them at all. They will find a way to blame Trump and the republicans...IMO

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------

